# Herding pigs



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Long story... but I was contacted by someone doing a bit of research into the ancient methods of moving groups of pigs. It has to do with a 5th century Welsh myth and horseback etc..
It was a cool email.
I thought I would ask you guys if you know any methods of moving large groups of pigs without modern means.
I know that in WNC there was a drove road that went to the docks in Charleston SC. Thousands of head of everything from geese to pigs were moved along that path every year. 
So it is possible..

thanks.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We have about 400 pigs out on pasture. Typically they're in groups of 30 to 200. We herd them all the time. 

Ever week we must herd, sort and load at least to take pigs to market. 

We also do it in between times for moving herds between areas, counting pigs, etc. We herd with dogs and sorting boards for when we're sorting pigs for loading. 

For simply moving between fields we herd with the dogs and simply our spread arms. Wiggle hands out to side to shift pigs, raise hands to move them faster, drop hands to slow them. 

Pigs herd pretty easily. Give me a couple of our dogs and I can even herd cats. 

Here are sorting boards:

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2012/01/14/serendipity-chutes-and-sorting-boards/


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

That is the way I herd poultry too.
Left turn = right hand out with snapping fingers.
Reverse for the reverse.
Hands up for fast birds and hands lower for slower birds.
Folks seemed so surprised that I can move birds (even their birds) around with complete ease. No sweat or tears.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We herd our chickens, ducks and geese too. I think part of it is them being herded makes them easier to herd over time. 

One good dog is worth about five people when doing herding. Often what we do is focus on moving the majority of the herd and the dogs pickup stragglers and strays, bringing them back into the moving herd. Once the herd is all moving as a group some of the dogs walk on our flanks. 

I have trained one dog, Hanno, to lead the pigs. This works very well as he shows them where they should go. He knows the route and places so when I'm ready for them to move into a pen I'll call out "Hanno, lead the pigs in to [place name]" and he shifts forward and does it.

Another thing that works very well is having someone with a pail of some treat such as bread. Since the animals don't get much high calorie food like that even a little bit is hugely appetitive.

Another little trick is to pickup branches and hold them in your hand as you're herding. This makes you look bigger. If they have some leaves on them all the better. A stick with a plastic bag on the end works well like this too. There are commercially sold sticks with flat paddles on the end that have this same effect.

Cheers,

-Walter Jeffries
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

What breed of herding dog do you use?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Ours are a mix. A pinch of German Shepherd, a pinch of Black Lab and a lot of other. We've been selectively breeding them for over 20 years. See:

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/animals/dogs/

They all have basically the same body form but come in a range of colors.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

CCCC said:


> What breed of herding dog do you use?


Very important that you raise the dog up with the pigs and train them.
I have Pyrenean and they live with the pigs.


----------

